# Has anyone considered



## cturner (Mar 21, 2006)

Using an old aqua clear or whisper for an overflow box to go to a sump / trickle filter?? I would be very interested to see if anyone has because I've got a bunch of old whispers laying around that I don't use anymore.


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

Not sure if I am missing the point, but I think you would need two of them for it to work. You need to have something hanging outside the tank, but you also need something inside the tank that is lower than the water level. Water will only naturally flow down not up. But maybe that is what you meant.


----------



## 3569Ryan (Jul 8, 2008)

I have been thinking the same thing. if you just cut a hole in the side of the hob and put a bulkhead to it would you be able to get it to siphon? would the flow rate be very high?


----------



## Turtlemaxxx (Jul 13, 2007)

I thought i saw someone use a specimin tank inside and a hob outside. just cant remember where it is.

-matt


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

http://cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=177970

This is what you were looking for.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i used a ac110.i took the motor off since it was dead,then used a dremel to open the hole to 1",put a duruso stand pipe through it,heavy silicone to seal it,then ran a u tube from tank to the ac.heres a similar one im making out of some pieces i found around the house.


----------



## cturner (Mar 21, 2006)

Well what I was thinking was that you could make a hole where media would normally sit and place a bulkhead there. Then just use the motor to pull the water in thru the uptake tube. Yeah the only thing I would wonder is if the rate would be high enough. But if you have extras slap another one on and have 2 running. Does anyone think it will work?? Fishwolfe that is one heck of a contraption you have there!


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

it flows great.i need a few more fittings then im going to post it in the d.i.y.


----------

